# Trash bag lining=plastic smelling soap!



## maloga3 (May 18, 2014)

Just something I learned in my quest for an easy lining method- but I used a big regular sized trash bag to line the soap mold with-big mistake!  not only did my soap have horrible wrinkles, naturally, but it had a really nasty plastic smell to it in the shower.  I initially thought it was the trash bag lining, but poured another batch of the same FO to rule out the FO- eucalyptus spearmint, fyi.  so, long story short- skip the trash bag lining and buy those super duper silicone liners from brambleberry...not to plug the company, but theyre just the best liners around! The thick stand alone silicone liners take a while to cure before you can unmold and half the time my corners stay in the mold ;(
 so, just thought I'd share....


----------

